# Pacquiao vs. Bradley FIXED



## veggiegardener (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll never watch another boxing match. Big time wrestling is honest enough to admit they're entertainers. Manny arguably lost one round. Bradley is a sham.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 9, 2012)

crazy shit that was. not sure about fixed though.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 9, 2012)

This was the biggest bullshit I have ever seen besides when they robbed some Cuban fighter Lara against Paul Williams a few months back... I'll never watch boxing again unless it's pacquiao n money may.. Busted a mission to watch the fight and got reminded of why I fucking hate boxing... The most corrupt sport in the world... Is bullshit they better fucking appeal that shit or ppl better start boycotting boxing


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 9, 2012)

He clearly beat him in 10 or 11 rds...


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 9, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> He clearly beat him in 10 or 11 rds...


pretty sure manny won every round.


----------



## RC7 (Jun 9, 2012)

i couldn't believe that decision straight up bullshit bradley didn't do shit...fuck that


----------



## SeaBeeDee (Jun 9, 2012)

That's what that prick gets for hating gays!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 9, 2012)

SeaBeeDee said:


> That's what that prick gets for hating gays!


who hates gays?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 9, 2012)

Fuck gays this has nothing to do with queers...

I heard on espn from teddy atlas that it happened because pacmans contract with some big dude in boxing was expiring and pacman wasn't gonna resign so this happened... Don king type of shit... 
I bet that's why Bradley was running so much lip he probably knew beforehand that no matter what unless he got knocked out that he was gonna win.....


----------



## ganjames (Jun 9, 2012)

i love the fact that there were no bradley highlights at the end of the fight, just a clip of him getting socked in the face and hurting his foot in the process.

they even commented before the fight on the poor choice of two judges... they probably got paid handsomely.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 9, 2012)

Doc G get in on this bro I want to hear what u think cuz dawg I'm soooo pissed right now... Thank god the heat won or I'd look like the dude on the warheads cover...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Doc G get in on this bro I want to hear what u think cuz dawg I'm soooo pissed right now... Thank god the heat won or I'd look like the dude on the warheads cover...


lol!!  I pretty much agree with everything you said. hahaha


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 9, 2012)

I hope Bradley feels ashamed of himself everytime he looks at that belt.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 9, 2012)

I hope that this is the end of boxing.. Saw on sportcenter that a lot of athletes were tweeting that they will never watcng boxing again..

Fuck it atleast the heat won lol Anderson silva fights in a couple of weeks  
atleast there we know there ain't gonna be no controversial bullshit.. Is either gonna be an early KO or a wrestling match like the last fight


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 10, 2012)

Just saw on espn that bob arnum says that there will be a November 10 rematch lol who really gives a shit now?!

also saw that Bradley had said "I tried my best but I couldn't do anything to beat him" before the winner was announced.....


----------



## Chiggachamp (Jun 10, 2012)

The rematch was annonced about 2-3 weeks ago. Bradley came out with it. 

It was all done within the circle. 
Bob arum was gettin all the heat for not makin pac v floyd. Cause he had doubt hed lose his num 1.
Pac is done boxing so he needed his way out. 
And thjs way the torch gets passed to a new young "undeafeted" fighter. 

There have been too many bad decisions in boxing. I hate the politics. Capillo v cloud. Lara v williams kirland v molina 


Not only boxing but it seems like its hard now a days to find decent people who just do there job in 100 percent honesty. Alot of pwole are always on sum bullshit. it sickins me


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 10, 2012)

Boxing's slow death began in the 1988 olympics when Roy Jones Jr lost the gold medal. Right after that came the awesome, wonderful disaster that is Mike Tyson. 

What happened to Manny tonight was just another fetid belch rising from the rotting carcass that once was the proud and ancient sport of professional boxing.

Fucking despicable. At least "pro" wrestling knows what they do is for entertainment only. This was just obvious.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow Im working today so I passed out at 1030pm. Wow. I thought this was going to be a cakewalk and I told my brother not to buy it. Wow boxing is done.


----------



## RawBudzski (Jun 10, 2012)

They don't call him money may for nothing, a Bigass sack of money was delivered to two judges the night before by 50cent.


----------



## oldtimer54 (Jun 10, 2012)

smokinrav said:


> Boxing's slow death began in the 1988 olympics when Roy Jones Jr lost the gold medal. Right after that came the awesome, wonderful disaster that is Mike Tyson.
> 
> What happened to Manny tonight was just another fetid belch rising from the rotting carcass that once was the proud and ancient sport of professional boxing.
> 
> Fucking despicable. At least "pro" wrestling knows what they do is for entertainment only. This was just obvious.


I Stopped watching boxing during the hay days of that crazy haired crook Don King.....people like him ruined the boxing I remember as a kid..


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 10, 2012)

damn i missed the fight lol


----------



## doowmd (Jun 10, 2012)

So fixed it aint funny.

Pac/Money probably lost 10 million each on their eventual match-up because of that fucked up decision.



All hail the new and undisputed king of combat sports: UFC/MMA


----------



## Chiggachamp (Jun 10, 2012)

^ lol. 
Boxing isnt dead guys. Yea it left a bad taste in our mouth.. Like when may sucker punched ortiz or when marquez got robbed. 
Just dont buy into all the hyoe in the mega fightsm stick to friday night fight or showtime. 
They always have hungry fighter just looking to prove there worth. 
I hate how pac has no motivation. But thwn again what is there left to achieve?


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 10, 2012)

i just wanna see danny swift knock out amir khan and ill be happy


----------



## Chiggachamp (Jun 10, 2012)

Aha thats an intresting match up of styles i think. Not really a fan of amir. Nevrr have been and only seen garcia once. Hes alright. Just another "champion" i want garcia but im thinkin amir.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 10, 2012)

When they print the poster for fight 2 before they even step in the ring you know already its fixed as hell!!! I hate politics it ruins everything that is fair!



Chiggachamp said:


> ^ lol.
> Boxing isnt dead guys. Yea it left a bad taste in our mouth.. Like when may sucker punched ortiz or when marquez got robbed.
> Just dont buy into all the hyoe in the mega fightsm stick to friday night fight or showtime.
> They always have hungry fighter just looking to prove there worth.
> I hate how pac has no motivation. But thwn again what is there left to achieve?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 10, 2012)

there is still a big fight out there. mayweather or manny could fight that red headed mexican kid. who ever faces him may loose fore sure,
no fix about it.


----------



## Garcia Vega (Jun 10, 2012)

Manny Lost 1 Round maybe


----------



## Garcia Vega (Jun 10, 2012)

Numbers Don't LieManny was Robbed


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah I heard Lederman was blaming it mostly on the female judge that scored the fight, she was the same broad that gave the decision to Mosley over De la Hoya in their fight. Don't you think that they should pick the best judges possible for big name fights like this, not just going at random and give the fight to whatever judges names come up at that time. Like some dumb broad that shouldn't be a pro boxing judge anyways, has she even ever been in a ring or had gloves on?


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 11, 2012)

Some dumb broad? You fucking pig.

There were two dumb judges who voted against the winner, and one of them wasn't a woman. Why are either of you asswipes singling her out? Never mind, I know the answer.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 11, 2012)

Chiggachamp said:


> Aha thats an intresting match up of styles i think. Not really a fan of amir. Nevrr have been and only seen garcia once. Hes alright. Just another "champion" i want garcia but im thinkin amir.


def gonna be a good fight either way im bias thou cause i know mr garcia dannys pop he be at the gym i take my nephew to sometimes


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Why is this any surprise to anyone?, boxing has been a corrupted sport for damn near a century. It's a hell of a lot easier to fix a fight than it is an NFL match-up.


----------



## veggiegardener (Jun 11, 2012)

I once knew a ranked Welterweight from the 1950's. He confirmed to me the crookedness of the sport during his active career. The difference here is that there is no way to suggest the two judges just viewed the fight differently from the rest of the World. I wonder how the sports books took paying out at six to one? (Or were they "In" on it?)


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh no, books are going to be why this sport is reformed, if it ever is. Arum is freaking out because Vegas books are talking out loud about never taking bets on boxing again. I'll see if I can find the quote...

Here it is with a few other bits thrown in..



> Even Roger Mayweather, the uncle and trainer of Floyd Mayweather, questioned the decision, in a tweet: "Can't lie i hate Manny but he did beat the (expletive) out of Bradley. But like i said it's no one to blame but Bob Arum."
> 
> Arum knows he's a natural scapegoat but swears he had no ulterior motive or any part in the decision.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 11, 2012)

smokinrav said:


> Oh no, books are going to be why this sport is reformed, if it ever is. Arum is freaking out because Vegas books are talking out loud about never taking bets on boxing again. I'll see if I can find the quote...
> 
> Here it is with a few other bits thrown in..


Time for another Congressional investigation...kidding of course.


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 11, 2012)

smokinrav said:


> Some dumb broad? You fucking pig.
> 
> There were two dumb judges who voted against the winner, and one of them wasn't a woman. Why are either of you asswipes singling her out? Never mind, I know the answer.


Why am I singling her out? Hmmmm maybe because this is the 3rd time she has proved she has no place ringside for big ticket professional fights, she needs to go back to judging golden gloves and stop ruining pro boxing. If it was the 1st time she has robbed someone of victory I wouldn't say shit, but its not so yes I point her out specifically.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 11, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> def gonna be a good fight either way im bias thou cause i know mr garcia dannys pop he be at the gym i take my nephew to sometimes


Don't watch much boxing anymore, for pretty much the same reasons as other posters. It's no longer the spectacle it once was.

Have seen Khan fighting a few times all be it really poor fighters in the UK. First puncher he faced he got sparked in the first.

What I would say is his conditioning seems to have went up exponentially since he went to the states. Looks like a different fighter nowadays.

What's garcia like then, any tips for the fight. Let us know if you here anything from the camp  Injuries and the like. RIU members could clean up.lol


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 12, 2012)

Hopefully it will get such bad ppv ratings they can finally show it for free hahaha


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 13, 2012)

What idiots the WBO are. They announce a re-scoring of the fight!

...but not to determine if their was a flawed decision.

========================================


By Lance 
Pugmire 
June 13, 
2012, 12:52 
p.m.





The World Boxing Organization on Wednesday 
announced it has assigned five judges to re-score Manny 
Pacquiao's controversial loss by decision to Palm Springs' Timothy Bradley 
in an effort to convince state commissions to widen the pool of judges for major 
fights.

Although many at ringside for Saturday's fight gave Pacquiao between nine and 
11 rounds, judges Duane Ford and C.J. Ross scored the bout 115-113 (seven rounds 
to five) in Bradley's favor, and a third Nevada judge, Jerry Roth, had it 
115-113 for Pacquiao in the WBO welterweight title contest.

WBO President Francisco "Paco" Valcarcel said five judges, from New Jersey, 
Connecticut, Florida, Pennsylvania and Puerto Rico, will re-score the bout and 
submit their work confidentially to the WBO, with the scores to be gathered by 
Monday.

Valcarcel said that armed with that information, he will submit to the Assn. 
of Boxing Commissions by its July meeting a request that state commissions such 
as Nevada's work more diligently to bring in judges from outside their states 
for fights of the magnitude of a world title contest.

Before the Pacquiao-Bradley judges were assigned by the Nevada State Athletic 
Commission, Valcarcel said he submitted a list of 20 judges from elsewhere who 
could be assigned to the bout. None were chosen.

"We're asking the ABC to make recommendations how a sanctioning body like 
ours can work better with a state commission, to use this experience to have 
better scoring in the future," Valcarcel said.

Valcarcel said he is not considering stripping the WBO belt from Bradley, and 
will not order a mandatory rematch, because Pacquiao's contract stipulates he 
would get a rematch if he lost the bout. In promoting the fight, Bradley had 
printed up a poster and ticket hyping Bradley-Pacquiao II on Nov. 10.

"This wasn't Bradley's fault, and we're not saying there was any evidence of 
fraud or corruption here," Valcarcel said. "That's outside the scope of what 
we're doing."

He said he's also not questioning the integrity of Ford or Ross.

"There are excellent judges available internationally, and they should be 
considered," Valcarcel said. "We've done it here in Puerto Rico, bringing in 
judges from Nevada."


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow that is sto stupid its just going to show how bad those judges really were!


----------



## veggiegardener (Jun 13, 2012)

119-109 for Pacman, 5 times, if they are "well experienced".


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 14, 2012)

Hahah yeah they have gone over it numerous times and everyone has calculated a definite Pacquiao win 


veggiegardener said:


> 119-109 for Pacman, 5 times, if they are "well experienced".


----------



## Chiggachamp (Jun 14, 2012)

i hate to defend the judges.... But
Were all watchinf it on the screen so we get a perfect veiw everytime they change angles. 
So it could be the seating had them seeing sumthing diff. 
But that doesnt explain the second set of judges scoring.

Hmmm

Oh and the red headed kid "Canelo" is figjting ortiz on sep 15!! 
They dont need judges for this one! Someones getting knocked the fuck out!


----------



## lightitsmokeit420 (Jun 14, 2012)

idk man it was crazy but not fixed how about your woman beating chump ass mayweather


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 14, 2012)

yea but mayweather isnt getting bottled water or good food.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 15, 2012)

hahaha im sure he has a full ring in his cell he is being treated just fine and I am sure he is training no problem!


----------



## doowmd (Jun 17, 2012)

*Mayweather says jail inhumane, asks court to serve out sentence under house arrest*

Tuesday, June 12, 2012 | 1:55 p.m.
[h=4]Mayweather 90-Day Sentence[/h]




Launch slideshow » 


Attorneys for Floyd Mayweather Jr. have filed a motion requesting the boxing champion be allowed to serve out the remainder of his 90-day sentence at home. The request comes 12 days into Mayweathers incarceration at the Clark County Detention Center.

*Citing lack of exercise, poor nutrition* and the special conditions under which Mayweather is being held due to his celebrity status, the boxers attorney, Richard Wright, argues his client may never fight again if he is forced to remain in jail for the full term.





*Guess he aint being treated as good as you might think.*


----------



## doowmd (Jun 17, 2012)

*and the latest on it is this:*
[h=1]Judge rejects Mayweather's jail complaints, denies early release[/h]
Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/mma/boxing/06/13/mayweather.jail.ap/index.html#ixzz1y6thFrkR
Justice of the Peace Melissa Saragosa wrote in her late Wednesday decision that water has been made available to Mayweather around the clock and the only reason he isn't eating properly is because he refuses to eat the provided meals. Saragosa said Mayweather's complaints that he is unable to exercise in jail are also unfounded.
"While the physical training areas and times provided to (Mayweather) may not be consistent with his prior regimen, he is indeed provided sufficient space and time for physical activity if he so chooses," Saragosa wrote.

​
​


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 18, 2012)

oh wow guess not then atleast he is given time to exercise I heard he wasnt eating or exercising!


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 18, 2012)

> citing lack of excercise


What, a professional boxer can't do push-ups, sit-ups, and deep knee bends for excercise for a couple months?


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 18, 2012)

hes was just trying to use that as an excuse to get out lol


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm glad the judge recognized the absurdity of the claim.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 18, 2012)

yeah hes trying to act like he cant do anything to get house arrest it will be denied haha


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 18, 2012)

Exactly they r just bullshittin tryin to pull a Linsdey Lohan, but im sure the judge doesn't want a hummer from Money. I love that line if he has to serve his full sentence he may never be able to fight again.


----------



## doowmd (Jun 18, 2012)

smokinrav said:


> What, a professional boxer can't do push-ups, sit-ups, and deep knee bends for excercise for a couple months?


Right! Mike tyson fuckin invented the "Tyson Squat" to stay in shape while he did his *3 yrs**! *You read that right. 3 fuckin years!!!! But PBF cant do 12 str8 days w/o crying about bad food and lack of training facility? WTF!?!??!?! where the fuck does he think he's at the Hilton? (*whose namesake did 90 days btw(*ur a pussy pbf*))



futureprospects said:


> oh wow guess not then at least he is given time to exercise I heard he wasnt eating or exercising!


That's his choice. The state requires the prisons to dole out x amt of calories to each inmate per day. The inmates can choose weather or not to consume what they're served. Been there done that myself. You either fuckin eat or u buy ur food off commissary (candy bars/chips/snack cakes etc. depends on facility) But don't blame the prison if u starve yourself! lmfao



dvs1038 said:


> Exactly they r just bullshittin tryin to pull a Linsdey Lohan, but im sure the judge doesn't want a hummer from Money. I love that line if he has to serve his full sentence he may never be able to fight again.


That was the whole point of PBF saying that "he may never fight again" he was basically trying to threaten the city of Vegas by saying he may never fight again. They'd (Vegas/Nevada) lose out on a pretty good chunk if pbf never fought there again. But I'm sure they're not quakin' in their boots about it. Fuck him. lol



Love how this went from being a thread on the Pacquiao/Bradley fix to a hate thread on PBF........which is fine w/ me. I'm the president of the PBF Haters Club![video=youtube;fKXwj7ZrHIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKXwj7ZrHIc[/video]


----------



## veggiegardener (Jun 18, 2012)

nothing like a good free floating discussion!


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jun 18, 2012)

The fight was fixed. Even bradley said he thought that pacquiao should have won the fight. 

My Theory:
Few years back when pacquiao and may were scheduled to fight, both of them wanted the highest pay for the fight. Since no one wanted to take the lowest pay for the fight, there was no fight. 

Its big money behind this. I bet you guys that there will be a fight scheduled between May and Pacquiao probably later on this year or early second quarter of 2013.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 19, 2012)

I mean with what had just happened in the Bradley fight and the reaction from the fans they have to produce that in the next 12 months or people are going to start losing jobs its pretty simple....


----------



## doowmd (Jun 19, 2012)

*Check this out:* *(via cbs.news.com)
*
Senators push bill to battle fraud in boxing*



> WASHINGTON &#8212; Giving voice to the outrage over Timothy Bradley's controversial split decision over Manny Pacquiao, two senators introduced legislation Monday that would create a special boxing commission to oversee all matches in the United States and restore integrity to the sport.
> 
> Sen. John McCain, R-Ariz., who boxed while at the U.S. Naval Academy, and Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid, D-Nev., a former middleweight boxer, are pushing the measure establishing the U.S. Boxing Commission, an entity that would carry out federal boxing law, work with the industry and local commissions and license boxers, promoters, managers and sanctioning organizations.
> 
> ...


*Government thinks they can run everything better! But they may be on to something about regulation and such.*


----------



## veggiegardener (Jun 19, 2012)

We could use another layer between fighters and gangsters. Any sport that is legally gambled on(in the US) should be subject to rules and regulations protecting the integrity of the sport and its participants. I think all title fights should have at least five judges scoring, including the referee.


----------



## doowmd (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree 100% V.G!


----------



## TengokuCannabis (Jun 20, 2012)

Im with you on that.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah I agree with you aswell!


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, here it is. The WBO grovelling about in the lamest way possible, trying to make up for this stain on its reputation...

From the LATimes

===============================

Manny 
Pacquiao should have been the winner of his June 9 bout against Timothy Bradley, a 
five-judge panel assembled by the World Boxing Organization's championship 
committee unanimously decided after a video review.

Instead, Bradley won that fight -- and Pacquiao's WBO welterweight belt -- by 
split decision, setting off outrage among many people who saw the bout and 
thought Pacquiao was the clear winner.

Even with the determination of the panel of judges, the WBO is unable to 
overturn the outcome of the fight. Pacquiao said Thursday that's fine with him 
-- he told reporters in the Philippines that he would rather win back the belt 
in a rematch because otherwise "people may think I just usurped it."

Pacquiao added, "My supporters shouldn't worry. We're going to get that 
title."

The five unidentified judges on the review panel scored the fight 117-111, 
117-111, 118-110, 116-112 and 115-113, all in favor of Pacquiao. At the fight, 
judge Jerry Roth gave Pacquiao a 115-113 edge, but Duane Ford and C.J. Ross 
determined Bradley won by the same score.

In his article covering the fight, The Times' Lance Pugmire called Ford's and 
Ross' scores a "stunning slight to punch statistics -- and the naked eyes of 
most everyone else." The Times' Kevin Baxter scored the fight 117-111 in favor 
of Pacquiao during round-by-round blog coverage of the bout.

WBO President Francisco "Paco" Valcarcel has said that the information 
garnered from the five judges on the review panel -- from New Jersey, 
Connecticut, Florida, Pennsylvania and Puerto Rico -- will be used to help 
persuade the Assn. of Boxing Commissions to bring in judges from outside their 
states for fights of such magnitude.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 21, 2012)

if it aint being overturned there was no point in even judging the fight again waste of time


----------



## doowmd (Jun 21, 2012)

thats kinda what I was thinkin kizphilly. wtf was the point? just to say "yea it was a fucked up decision? lol everybody knew that shit. the nsac should reverse the decision but wont cause they're crooked.


----------



## veggiegardener (Jun 21, 2012)

$65 to see a travesty. Do they think anyone will pay to see another? Not I. Manny should retire, just to thumb his nose at the WBO.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 21, 2012)

doowmd said:


> thats kinda what I was thinkin kizphilly. wtf was the point? just to say "yea it was a fucked up decision? lol everybody knew that shit. the nsac should reverse the decision but wont cause they're crooked.


they probably did it just to shut ppl up


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jun 21, 2012)

veggiegardener said:


> $65 to see a travesty. Do they think anyone will pay to see another? Not I. Manny should retire, just to thumb his nose at the WBO.


really people are still paying to see ppv events? ROJADIRECTA is where i go everytime i want to see ppv events or any sport i cant get with my cable. 

ever since i was little i knew boxing was always fixed. i grew up when Don King was around and he would always buy fights. its all good i still enjoy it even though this is not the first match i disagree. i see this happening all the time when i watch HBO boxing nights.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't recommend this site I just whent on there and tried to watch something and I got a bunch of viruses it took me a while to clear it up some reason I couldn't do system restore or delete the program after a while I got that bullshit virus scan program off and I was able to do system restore to get rid of it it said I had 36 viruses I did not download anything it happend on its own I won't try this site again for sure I even had a warning that the computer could crash thats the first time I've ever had a virus without downloading anything I don't know if it recently got hacked or what but that sites bad news


bestbuds09 said:


> really people are still paying to see ppv events? ROJADIRECTA is where i go everytime i want to see ppv events or any sport i cant get with my cable.
> 
> ever since i was little i knew boxing was always fixed. i grew up when Don King was around and he would always buy fights. its all good i still enjoy it even though this is not the first match i disagree. i see this happening all the time when i watch HBO boxing nights.


----------



## smokinrav (Jul 9, 2012)

Dude! I don't want to freak you out or anything, but someting smelled fishy, and I did a Google. This could be bad, IDK...

[h=1]Rojadirecta seized by US[/h]Punam AryalMay 31st, 20120 Comment




https://www.rollitup.org/#https://www.rollitup.org/#



Rojadirecta is currently known as one of the most popular Internet sports broadcast indexes from all over the world. It is a well known fact that the site in question has many links towards many well liked soccer matches, but also to a few other sporting events such as IPL, NBA, MLB, NPB, and NFL. The number of the visitors of this site is placed around the number of one million per day.
This makes it the most popular one in Spain regarding the traffic. Never the less, this particular morning the visitors of the site had a big surprise, as they found a warning from the US authorities that had seized Rojadirecta&#8217;s .org domain.
In the past the site was declared to be legal for two times by the legal courts in Spain, after a three years long lawsuit. The company that owns the site in question is a legit one in Spain, which pays all of its legal contributions, and the only link to the US is the fact that an US company is maintains the site.++

I hope that wasn't a US government sponsored virus attack


----------

